# To re-label or not to re-label?



## PSBTee (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey all

Hope you are all well!!

Quick couple of questions if I can, when selling 'funny' Tee's do you think it is necessary to re-label your shirts (I'm using Gildan so, removing their name label and putting my own in) - I'm going to make a point of telling customers that the shirts are Gildan anyway and I have already printed/pressed my logo into the back/inside under the existing labels. If so, does anyone know any good companies in the UK who will do this for me?

Also, how does labelling strategy change depending on the type of product? I mean I've seen plenty of funny logo t-shirts with the Gildan or Fruit of the loom label still in it, but if you were trying to promote a more casualwear line of tee's (ie, not funny, but original designs with your brand-name of them), do you then think it would absolutely necessary to re-label? I'm just thinking of cost - I know it would look better but just wondered how you all first started out with regards to labelling strategy?

Any comments/advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks all!!!


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

PSB, in my mind it started with ego. Most people don't make there shirts and Gildan is a good brand.Your selling the design. If people like it they buy it.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

I agree with John that it starts with ego. As a brand owner, it's really up to you. But there is such thing as "perceived value," where the consumer will decide whether your product is worth buying. And something like a custom label or hangtag can make a big difference.

I tend to have three schools of thought on this issue:

1. Brand vs design: What is more important to your brand... the actual brand name or the designs on the shirt? If the brand name is more important, then you should have custom labels. If the design is more important, then don't worry about the labels and just focus on getting your designs out there. You can always upgrade to custom labels later on.

2. Premium blanks vs basic blanks: If you are using a premium blank like American Apparel, there is sometimes a value in letting the consumer know what they are getting. You are paying extra for that brand, so take advantage of it. But if you are using a basic brand like Gildan, sometimes it's better to relabel. Gildan is very well known and reputable, but most consumers know they are fairly inexpensive. So it can be tough to retail a shirt with a Gildan label for $20. If you are going to keep the label in, make sure your price point coincides with the perceived value of that brand of shirt. 

3. Website vs retail: If you are selling on your own website, then it's up to you of you want to relabel. But if you intend to sell through retailers, you should definitely be relabeling. It's the professional thinkg to do, and you should be prepared to do it because retailers and consumers expect it on that level.


----------



## LaTonya (Sep 1, 2008)

I agree with John and Tim, do not weary about the label in the shirt if the design looks good it will sell, Gildan is a great brand.


----------



## DeeeeLeeee (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi guys, 

I wouldn't have thought as re-labeling as an 'ego thing'? It just seems a good way for people to track your company down if they like your designs etc.. Altho' i'm sure to some ego might come into it! Hmm, interesting! lol! Thanks for sharing! I'm new to this and so gratefull for all this wonderful info!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

If you do not re-label, you are missing out on the "marketing" the label does for you....If someone recieves one of your tees for a gift, how are they going to find you to buy more?....If you are using a quality blank, it should be conveyed in the tags, labels, packaging, etc.....


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

DeeeeLeeee said:


> I wouldn't have thought as re-labeling as an 'ego thing'? It just seems a good way for people to track your company down if they like your designs etc.. Altho' i'm sure to some ego might come into it!


If someone tracked you down once to buy the shirt, they should be able to track you down again to buy another one.

I think where the "ego thing" comes in is that re-labeling often gratifies the brand owner more than it actually serves as added value to the consumer.

Re-labeling also adds to the production cost. If the brand does not mark up that cost, then they are taking on that cost for the purpose of marketing, professionalism, etc. But if the brand does mark up that cost at retail, then they are expecting the consumer to pay for something they never asked for. And that probably also plays into the "ego thing."

That said, there is definitely a time and place for re-labeling. And it's up to the brand to decide. It certainly isn't mandatory, but it has its benefits.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

For once, I also disagree with John and Tim. Royce and Dee are correct, it's a method of having the shirt advertise for you long after you have sold it. Not only for the person who bought it and loves it and wants more but can't remember where he bought it. But for his friends who come up to him and ask where he got it because they like it so much and want one.

Regardless of your price point, if you can afford to relabel, do it. And unless you are using a premium shirt brand, and Gildan isn't, don't indicate the brand name on your site or label. I can buy a decorated American Apparel for $10 online or an Alstyle for $9, so unless your Gildans are selling for $5, keep the brand to yourself.


----------



## iridaltd (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry, but it isn't honest to re-label. Why you don't order your own t-shirts with your label? There are many small manufacturers that will be glad to collaborate with you.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

iridaltd said:


> Sorry, but it isn't honest to re-label. Why you don't order your own t-shirts with your label? There are many small manufacturers that will be glad to collaborate with you.


We're not referring to re-labeling retail brands. We're talking about re-labeling blanks that are intended to be re-branded and re-sold as a completely separate brand from the original manufacturer. This is quite common and expected in the industry and not dishonest at all.

Ordering blanks as a private label program is certainly a preferred way to go. But that usually requires a higher minimum order and is not always possible for startup brands. Re-labeling is a proper and legal substitute method.


----------



## AggressiveGuy (Feb 23, 2010)

The only people that care about labels are people that are in the business. Your customer does NOT care what the hang tag says. Let's not be fools.

Seriously, have you ever checked your friends hang tag to get that really cool shirt? NO! 

Have they said oh yeah, wait I know it's on my hang tag? NO!

They will tell you the store name, the website, or it was a gift. 

Also, the majority of your customers can't tell the difference between shirts. Why? Because they don't care...

Finally, if you must label your shirt you can order business cards with rounded corners, a hole punch, and a gun to tag the business cards made into hang tags onto your shirts for about $50 for a thousand tags. Go that route. 

Enjoy.


----------



## DeeeeLeeee (Sep 4, 2010)

I see Tims point in some instances. Like if you were just based at one location full time maybe,
but overall I agree with Royce and Joe.

To me 'Re-labeling' is like a kind of Signature, so that people know who did the work, and a lead to get more etc.. Also 'Word of Mouth' comes into play too! Which would be difficult if the Brand had 'no name' (You could be selling them at various 'Festivals' and Fairs' etc..)

I cant help but imagine Writers and Artists throughout the ages not signing there work! If you really loved a book, or painting they did it'd be like "Oh i really loved that book/ painting" but havnt got a clue who wrote / painted it? Found it at the Bus stop! hehe (Well maybe not, but you know what i mean!)

Also i dont see anything wrong with a little pride in 'signing' something? Surely its a natural way to feel having accomplished something? I mean in the way one might feel a great sense of accomplishment after having tidied and vacumed the house! I know i do! lol


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

DeeeeLeeee said:


> I see Tims point in some instances. Like if you were just based at one location full time maybe,
> but overall I agree with Royce and Joe.


Don't get me wrong, I'm not against re-labeling in any way. As I mentioned in my first post, I consider several factors when determining if re-labeling works for that situation.

And I agree with all of your points. Anyone who is trying to launch a "brand" should probably re-label. But not everyone fits that description.

Sometimes it's more about selling the shirts than the brand. For instance, every mall has someone doing air brush art on t-shirts. Or anyone selling high school spirit shirts at local sporting events. Re-labeling those shirts would be an added cost that is probably unnecessary. People are buying for the artwork or school name on the shirt, not the branded label in the shirt.

Everyone's situation is different. So there's no right or wrong answer on this one. It all depends on the goals of the individual brand and situation.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

If I am doing my own "brand" why on earth would I want to put a manufacturer's label and/or name on the garment?.....


----------



## DeeeeLeeee (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeh, what you say makes sense Tim!
As for what J.O is saying, i think we're just looking at things from two different angles, and one doesnt 'discount' the other...

I'm sure their are some people on 'Ego trips' (and so what if it makes em happy! lol) but i'm lookin at it more from the angle of, if i like a particular 'Style' of Art, or Writing etc... I definitely like to know who, or what the creative source is! 

All food for thought! What Zorka has to say is interesting too! Thanks Zorka!


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

royster13 said:


> If I am doing my own "brand" why on earth would I want to put a manufacturer's label and/or name on the garment?.....


You probably wouldn't. But that doesn't mean that decision is right for everyone.

A good example is Tapout. When they started out by selling shirts out of the back of their car in the parking lot of MMA events, they didn't re-label the blanks. Why? They didn't need to. They were a grass roots brand doing MMA before anyone else was doing MMA. Fans that were going to fights didn't care about the Gildan, Anvil, Hanes, Fruit of the Loom label in the neck. They cared about the Tapout logo printed on the front of the shirt. As the business has grown, they obviously use custom labels. But they didn't in the beginning and it certainly didn't prevent them from getting to where they are now.

It does make sense for many brands to re-label. But it really is not a necessity in every situation.


----------



## CheckMate (Jul 5, 2009)

with the tapout reference, what you said was very true. but those times has changed and things are a lot different from when they started out. with forums like tsf, people can make reference to which t's are good, how much it cost and almost any detail you can think of about tshirts can be found.

re-labeling the item might not be the difference maker from someone buying your shirt or not, but it does add extra value towards your item as well as brand recognition after the shirt has been sold. you want the person that bought your shirt and remember that its from "xxx brand" more than you want it to be known its made using a shirt from AA. yes you want to them to know your selling a quality product, but that should be stated on the website under the description/details prior to purchasing. 

its already hard enough to get someone to come visit your site, why wouldnt u spend that extra little for them to really remember where they got the shirt from?

I dont know about you? but for me.. if i like a shirt (quality and style) i dont think about whether its AA or Gilden, or what other brand made the shirt, i'd most likely go back to the brand i got it from and get stuff from them.

yes you could go with tear-away label and then print on the inside, that would work. But for personal preference, i like labels cause its cleaner looking and does not wash or fade off.


----------



## DeeeeLeeee (Sep 4, 2010)

Another obvious reason to have a 'Brand signature' is to guard against 'Plagiaism'! I know it happens anyway, but at least with a 'Brand signature' you have some proof that you did the work!

I suppose another way to do this would be to include your 'Brand name/ Signature' in the actual Art work / Slogan somewhere... Would also help with the Marketing aspect too maybe...

Shame the original labels dont have a blank spot to write on (with fabric ink) better than nothing! Lol!

My computer has to go in the shop for a week or so, so if you dont see me on here its nothing personal! Lol!

Good luck everyone! D


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

DeeeeLeeee said:


> Another obvious reason to have a 'Brand signature' is to guard against 'Plagiaism'! I know it happens anyway, but at least with a 'Brand signature' you have some proof that you did the work!
> 
> I suppose another way to do this would be to include your 'Brand name/ Signature' in the actual Art work / Slogan somewhere... Would also help with the Marketing aspect too maybe...


The proper way to protect intellectual property is through trademark and copyright registration. Usage on labels may help prove common law ownership, but it's not a substitute for federal registration.


----------



## DeeeeLeeee (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks Tim,
More good advice! For now i can only afford a "Poor mans copy right" and thinking of Brand labels as a slight deterent etc... Similar to putting a small padlock on a suitcase. Not much cop, i know if someone really wants to break in, but just a little something! (but probably cant even afford them! lol! Oh well!..)

Thanks for your useful tips and advice.
Bye for now! D


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

DeeeeLeeee said:


> For now i can only afford a "Poor mans copy right"


The "Poor Man's Copyright" is an urban myth: U.S. Copyright Office - Copyright in General (FAQ)
*I’ve heard about a “poor man’s copyright.” What is it?*
The practice of sending a copy of your own work to yourself is sometimes called a “poor man’s copyright.” There is no provision in the copyright law regarding any such type of protection, and it is not a substitute for registration. ​Actual copyright registration can be done as a collection, and consequently is not especially expensive.


----------



## cleos (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't think there is any ego trip in re-labelling, it is vital to market your product accordingly to your goals. If you press tees for fun with no ambition more than doing a couple bucks, then do not re-label.

Now if this is how you intend to sustain and develop a profitable business, think again!

Where ever you look in retail and specially in consumables, packaging is the source of many studies. Very often, there is more cost and attention to the complementary product than the product itself. Whether we like it or not, consumers are very responsive to branding and a label could make a huge difference on how you are perceive in the market place. The bottom line is ... you need to sell your tees. According stats consumers are very compelled to buy the same brand over and over, it's a fact!

Sure the label makes your product or YOU distinctive and some might think it's a demonstration of ego, and so what? if that freakin label makes me sell 1000 tees instead of 10 and allows customers to find me over and over, I'll go with the ego trip anytime. Further on, if I would base my activity on selling fashion, I'll go with re-labelling, tagging, sleeve, ribbon and all the whistles that say "like me ... like me ... buy me ... buy me"

A very good example is the brand Patagonia, North Face, Panama Jack, etc ... Gosh, they even print plastic bags with their logo! are they stupid or smart?


----------



## DeeeeLeeee (Sep 4, 2010)

Totally agree with you Gerald! I dont have any qualms re the re-labeling thing at all! It just seems like good sense to me, if one can afford it etc...

Its good to know tho, that you dont have to re-label, especially when first starting out etc... (one less thing to worry about while getting started! lol)


----------



## DeeeeLeeee (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for the 'Copyrite' info Lewis. Will look into that.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

One good thing about relabeling is that if you decide to trademark your brand at some point, having a custom label with your brand name can help prove that your brand is actually a "brand" and not just a t-shirt slogan or a group of words.

I don't think it's necessary in every case for someone starting a brand or selling t-shirts online.

I sold t-shirts online for years without having my t-shirts relabeled. I just made it my goal to make my website and brand memorable so that it would be hard for them to_ forget_ where they bought the t-shirt  I had several orders where the customer buying said they saw someone wearing the t-shirt in a bar, walking down the street, at school, etc.


----------



## clubfred (Mar 10, 2008)

we relabel everything for more of a custom look


----------



## EgoismBrand (Aug 4, 2010)

Lableing is more time comsuming then its cost, for 100 bucks I get 1000 tags,50 dollars for a walmart sewing machine and ur done,or ha d sew the old fashion way..


----------



## positiveimages (Sep 9, 2010)

AggressiveGuy said:


> The only people that care about labels are people that are in the business. Your customer does NOT care what the hang tag says. Let's not be fools.
> 
> Seriously, have you ever checked your friends hang tag to get that really cool shirt? NO!
> 
> ...


That's what I do to "label" I just buy inexpensive business card stock at Sam's club and make price tags that have my contact info on it and attach it to the garment. The name of the game here is profit and unless it really makes you a lot of difference, I would use your marketing money in other ways, Just my feed on it..


----------



## starrysmiles (Sep 22, 2010)

This is certainly an interesting topic with pros and cons for all to consider. I'm one of those who do relabel my shirts and I can assure you, ego has nothing at all to do with it! It's all about protecting the goodwill in my brand. I create, sell and distribute unique tie dye designer shirts through retail and some artisans markets. After establishing myself with a good reputation for quality shirts that don't bleed colour or fade, and getting a really strong repeat customer base, a few copycats have decided to jump on the bandwagon. And hey, it happens, I'm all for healthy competition because it only goes to amp the creative process up a notch or two, but these folks are trying to pass their gear off as mine as well as telling people they onsell my clothes! The worst of it is that they use really cheap, poor quality blanks from sweatshop sources whereas mine are top quality, manufactured to my own designs and are totally sweatshop free. People started calling me complaining about shirts that they bought from these copycats because the dye was running and the seams were falling apart and wanted refunds or replacements from me after being told it's my gear!! Once compared to my genuine shirts they were not happy to find out they'd been conned into paying top dollar for cheap rubbish. Hence my product's reputation that I've worked very hard for gets tarnished by these shonkies so I have to label my gear with my own brand name. Now people can clearly identify my quality garments and avoid getting ripped off by copycats trying to make a quick buck. Once I started labelling my own gear the copycats moved on and the problem was solved.


----------



## cleos (Sep 2, 2010)

starrysmiles said:


> This is certainly an interesting topic ...


This makes a lot of sense and confirm the advantage of a well thought marketing strategy that diferentiate you from your competitors. I'm in the planning process of venturing in this industry and I have been thinking quite a lot about the complementary product implementation such as:

Re-labeling using labels or pad printing.
Folding the t's.
Additional custom printed label attached to the t-shirt.
Insert the t-shirt into a custom printed sleeve stating the size.
Custom printed bag.

Of course there is a cost attached and it might be over the top but I believe it must be positive in a long run and will certainly improve the presentation of my products.

I have been doing some research and the opinion of one restaurant owner that orders his tees every month was that he hated the fact that the t's come bulk in a box and that they must take the time to fold them and separate sizes. He would happily pay a dollar more per tee for that service since his employees take forever to do that job.

Any thoughts?


----------

